# Groom Starts Massive Wedding Brawl After Allegedly Hitting On Underage Waitress At His Own Reception



## BackToMyRoots (Feb 8, 2019)

By Ewan Palmer  On 2/8/19 at 4:39 AM 
A New Jersey man has been charged with sexually assaulting a teenage waitress and then starting a fight at his own wedding reception.

Matthew Aimers, 31, of Willingboro, was arrested on suspicion of a string of offenses, including indecent assault, indecent exposure, imprisonment of a minor, simple assault and resisting arrest following incidents at the reception held at the Northampton Valley Country Club in Pennsylvania in November 2018.

According to an affidavit, seen by the _Philadelphia Inquirer_, Aimer allegedly asked a teenager who was waitressing the event whether she would like to “go outside and make out.”

The waitress told police Aimers also propositioned her by suggesting that they could do “whatever you want,” reports the _New York Post_.

When she rejected his advances, Aimers is accused of following the girl into the women’s bathroom, where he sexually assaulted her and exposed himself.

According to prosecutors, Aimers also offered the waitress $100 as part of another preposition before she was able to flee the bathroom.

The reception then continued as normal until police were later called to reports of a fight at the club. When officers arrived, they found Aimers “pushing and punching people.” The fight is reported to have broken out after Aimers became aggressive towards a club employee who told the groom that he couldn’t bring alcohol outside the venue.

Aimers is then accused of ignoring police and getting a parked shuttle bus, prompting one officer to board with his Taser drawn. Aimers then insulted the officer and attempting to goad him into a fight, according to the affidavit.

He was then arrested following another brief struggle with police when he got off the bus.

Aimers was eventually charged with indecent assault, indecent exposure, imprisonment of a minor, harassment, simple assault, disorderly conduct and resisting arrest after a fight with police.

He was released from jail after posting 10 percent of a $350,000 bail, court records reveal. He is due to next appear in court on February 21 to face the charges.  

Aimers’ attorney Louis Busico said his client “absolutely denies all charges.”

“He maintains his innocence, and he looks forward to clearing his name when this is all concluded,” Busico told the _Philadelphia Inquirer._







Mathew Aimers has been charged with with indecent assault, indecent exposure, imprisonment of a minor after allegedly sexually assaulting a waitress at his wedding ceremony. Bucks County District Attorney's Office

https://www.newsweek.com/new-jersey-groom-fight-wedding-assault-waitress-1323277


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Feb 8, 2019)

Well I guess if the marriage certificate isn’t filed it’s not legal? 

What a creepy douchebag. There must have been a ton of warning signs. Can’t think otherwise. What an embarrassment to his bride and their families.


----------



## Peppermynt (Feb 8, 2019)

He's definitely a pig. But where does it say he was the groom in the actual article?

Oh nevermind - I see it says at his own wedding reception.


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 8, 2019)

What in the actual?    Was he possessed by a demon?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Feb 8, 2019)

So the teen aged waitress didn't tell her manager or call the police after she was assaulted?


----------



## nysister (Feb 8, 2019)

Thug!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Feb 8, 2019)

At your own wedding, bruh?


----------



## Chrismiss (Feb 8, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So the teen aged waitress didn't tell her manager or call the police after she was assaulted?



I don't know if that would be the very first thing I would do. She was probably in shock. We don't know how much time elapsed between him assaulting her and all the rest of the crap he did.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 8, 2019)

I’m willing to bet this was not the first time he acted a complete donkey. Women need to pay attention to signs and leave these losers alone.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Feb 8, 2019)

He was probably trying to get out of marrying his fiance. Punk.


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 8, 2019)

I’d like to know what the bride was doing while he was showing his whole ass? Literally and figuratively.


----------



## Atthatday (Feb 9, 2019)

And he’s still alive...oh, he’s YT, so he must be right.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 9, 2019)

What foolishness..... Dude couldn't even keep it together for his wedding.


----------



## awhyley (Feb 9, 2019)

So, is the bride getting an annulment or standing by her man?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> I’d like to know what the bride was doing while he was showing his whole ass? Literally and figuratively.


Hiding under the table?


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 18, 2019)

He had to be white boy wasted.


----------

